# Is my CO2 cylinder leaking due to the cold?



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

So I picked up a 5 pounder aluminum cylinder of one of my buddies. He hadn't used it in a while and it's been empty ever since.

It's due for hydro-testing in about a year give or take.

I had it filled up and left it wrapped in a moving blanket in my car for about 4-5 hours outdoors.

When I bring it out I immediately notice a faint hiss coming from the valve. I leave it in my washroom (room temp) overnight for safety  Hiss is gone the next morning.

So with that background info here are my two questions:


Is it normal for cold temps to contract the cylinder/valve enough so as to cause a leak in a full tank?
If there was an inherent leak, what are some safe tests I can run to determine leakage?


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Well metal can shrink alot in the cold so its possible that would cause it, but it might still be a slow leak when its warm.

Usualy there are 2 tests you can do, cover it in water and watch for bubbles, or put abit of soapy water on and again watch it for bubbles


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

thharris said:


> Well metal can shrink alot in the cold so its possible that would cause it, but it might still be a slow leak when its warm.
> 
> Usualy there are 2 tests you can do, cover it in water and watch for bubbles, or put abit of soapy water on and again watch it for bubbles


Thanks, I might try sticking the whole cylinder in a bucket of lukewarm water.

Anybody opposed?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Aaron:

The tank is at 700psi. Not sure why you need luke warm water. Brush some soapy water at the joints and watch for bubbles.

If you have a regulator on. Make sure you have nylon washer installed. Otherwise, it is a guarantee leak.


----------

